# Newbie!



## DenimGravity (Dec 25, 2004)

Hello all! My name is Dawn(23), I'm engaged to Jay(25), and I have a little girl, Rowan (3) from a previous relationship.

Jay and his sister got me a beautiful kitten for Christmas (they knew I wanted one!) We named him Chester.

My exhusband was abusive to the four beautiful cats I had before, so I had to give them away (thankfully I found good homes for all of them!), because I wasn't about to let them suffer. I am so glad to be in a loving relationship with someone who loves animals as much as I do.

Hope to get to know you all!

-Dawn


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)




----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome Dawn!


----------



## harley's mom (Nov 29, 2004)

hi Dawn! Welcome!  I'll be looking for pictures of little Chester!


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)




----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Dawn. Chester is a cutey and isn't it such a great feeling to be with someone who loves your animals too :?:


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome Dawn. You will enjoy Cat Forum. Post lots of pictures! We love them. Happy to hear you are in a happy healthy relationship now.. good place for your little girl and kitten to grow up in! What a wonderful christmas present you recieved!


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

welcome! you'll enjoy it here


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Welcome to the Forums Dawn and Chester


----------



## SammyO (Nov 27, 2004)

Welcome!  You are a kind a brave soul for adopting out your kitties, Cheers to you for putting their safety first!


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Hi and welcome to the forum. If you don't mind my asking, where in SE Michigan are you?


----------

